# Took All Day



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

But I got it in 8" sewer for a apt complex


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice work. What was total length? Also how many units in the building that 8" was required?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks
My master showed up,when I was tie in to the stub out and told me he didn't think I was going to get done since i had to go to the supply house i didn't have an extra wye for my clean out after 80ft and the electrician Ran his main conduits in center of my trench also deal with that red clay 

120ft and for that building it was 12 units


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks clean but sounds way over sized.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Looks clean but sounds way over sized.


Thanks 
And it could be I'll look at the layouts tomorrow


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Looks clean but sounds way over sized.


I was going to say that as well but held my tongue. How many bathrooms per unit?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

2 bathroom groups
The masters contain double lavs 
A tub with separate showers


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

The trunk lines for the building grounds were 6"and 8" coming out to building sewer


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

On long straight runs, string the ditch. Drive a stake in the center of the ditch at each end. Then run a string across the stakes tightly. Use the string as a visual aide to make the pipe perfectly straight. When you remove the string, it will be the straightest line you have ever run. It makes a good job look great!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Letterrip said:


> On long straight runs, string the ditch. Drive a stake in the center of the ditch at each end. Then run a string across the stakes tightly. Use the string as a visual aide to make the pipe perfectly straight. When you remove the string, it will be the straightest line you have ever run. It makes a good job look great!!


What if the trench is crooked?? Where will you find crooked string??


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

On my trenches I use the Center tooth mark to run the pipe straight.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Man that's a clean ditch. Looks like you photoshopped that trench into the pic.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> What if the trench is crooked?? Where will you find crooked string??


Washington DC. Everything is crooked there.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> What if the trench is crooked?? Where will you find crooked string??



click on either side of the forum i am sure the home depot has crooked strings for sale


----------

